# Any one going to Coloardo or Ohio



## cartershooter (Mar 8, 2006)

i think im going to Ohio


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but what shoot is going on in Ohio?

Thanks.


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

kpsingleton said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but what shoot is going on in Ohio?
> 
> Thanks.



Ohio is the outdoor National JOAD tournement.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Im going to Ohio!!:biggrin1: :thumb:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I going to be in Ohio. Heck I live there  . and I know Jim C is going to run a good tournement.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

So what do think, make a run on lebanon Oh one day after the tournement. I will have a cooler full of drinks for anyone who can prove tthey are on at


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

EC0003 said:


> I going to be in Ohio. Heck I live there  . and I know Jim C is going to run a good tournement.



thanks Eric but there will be alot more people than me running the tournament

Steve (AKA The SQUID) Cornell is el grande Poobah for this tournament. I run the club but he runs the tournament


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

X Killer said:


> I'm going to go to both these shoots i was wondering who was going. I've never gone to one of these big outdoors shoots before but i was looking at the sign up sheet a saw there was a team round. No one from my club can shoot for with me and i was wondering if there were any other Cadet or Juinors compund looking for a team mate or want to form a new team.


Hey Adam, Im going to colorado. We should be teammates, Well id just have to put a wig on you:tongue: ...You have to be of the same dicipline and gender..  ..But anyway. Colorado was Wicked fun last year.. and it will be cool with more people that i know there.


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

SmashtheXring said:


> Hey Adam, Im going to colorado. We should be teammates, Well id just have to put a wig on you:tongue: ...You have to be of the same dicipline and gender..  ..But anyway. Colorado was Wicked fun last year.. and it will be cool with more people that i know there.


Yeah i'm glad other people from niclies are going. I want a team bu no one from niclies can be on it levi, is to young, you and kendal are the wrong gender. Do you no where you staying yet?


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I have never met someone from Maine! Cool!


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Are the JOAD Nationals always in Ohio??


----------



## shiznat (Mar 29, 2003)

*shooting team*

I think that I am going to both, I also think that there is going to be one other freind of mine from my club that is going to both. The team idea sounds like a good idea to make something fun even better. let me know


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

Im going to CO, I've never been to that shoot, but I hope it will be fun.


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

X Killer said:


> Yeah i'm glad other people from niclies are going. I want a team bu no one from niclies can be on it levi, is to young, you and kendal are the wrong gender. Do you no where you staying yet?


I have no idea where im staying.. our moms will probably talk about it though haha.. but do you know which hotel you'll be at?


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

X Killer it looks like the team I was working on fell through, so if You can find another person Im a Junior male conpound


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

I'g going to both.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

xringshooter7 said:


> I'g going to both.


were still looking for a third person in ohio if your a cadet or junior


----------

